# نكت جامدة موووووت بس اوعى تموت من الضحك؟



## ramzy1913 (25 يوليو 2010)

*[سلام ونعمة://
مين اللى حرر المصريين؟






أكيد

أكيد 

أكيد 

اللى قفل المروحه.

----------------------------------- 
واحده بتسأل شيخ: هى عدة المطلقة إيه؟

N73قال لها 
----------------------------------- 
************* 
الشباب الفافى بيشتروا اللبن إزاى؟

عمو بليز ممكن عصير بقر
------------------------------------ 

عروسه رفيعه

ليلة فرحها لفوها بجرايد عشان تتخن

العريس دخل عليها كل اما يفتح جورنال يلاقى جورنال

اتصل بحماته وقالها: هى العروسه صفحة كام؟

---------------------------------- 
سألوا مصرى: ليه المصريين بيحلفوا كثير؟

قال: طب والله العظيم دى إشاعه

قسماً بالله ده افترى

والمصحف ما صحيح

وعهد الله ده ظلم

وربنا احنا مش كده.
-------------------------------- 
----------------------------------- 

مثقف ركب الطياره فقال للمضيفه

This is no talking, I student one tea from clock.

بالمصرى: ده مش كلام أنا طالب واحد شاى من ساعه.

--------------------------------------- 
بشرى ساره لأعزائنا الطلبة والطالبات من فودافون

لو اتزنقت فى سؤال ممكن تبعت رسالة غششنى شكراً 

فقط اطلب *868*برشام#.
------------------------------------- 

عملوا مسابقه

"مين اللى يقدر يقعد سنه ياكل نفس الأكله"

الفرنساوى قال لهم هاتوا لى طن بطاطس

اليابانى قال لهم هاتوا لى طن رز

بلدياتنا قال لهم: هاتوا لى سيجاره

وبعد سنه

فتحوا الباب على الفرنساوى لقوه مات

فتحوا الباب على اليابانى لقوه مات

فتحوا الباب على بلدياتنا قال لهم هاه جبتوا الولاعه؟
-------------------------------------- 

واحده ساكنه عند محطة قطر

كل ما يعدى القطر درفة الدولاب تقع

فجابت النجار يشوف الدرفة

دخل جوزها من بره وفتح الدولاب

لقى الراجل قاعد فى الدولاب

قاله: نهارك اسود، بتهبب ايه هنا؟

قاله: لو حلفت لك انى قاعد مستنى القطر هاتصدقنى؟.

--------------------------------------- 
لو عايز تروح القمر ومعاكش غير جنيه تعمل ايه؟
؟
؟
؟
؟
تعمل مصيبه توديك ورا الشمس
ومن هناك تاخد توكتوك بجنيه للقمر
--------------------------------------



/B]*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 يوليو 2010)

*هههههههههههه
حلويين يا رمزى 
عجبتنى بتاعت العروسة الجرايد دى :t33:
ميرسى يا فندم وأحلى تقييم ليك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يوليو 2010)

*حلووين قووي

عجبني بتاعه عده المطلقه

تسلم ايديك​*


----------



## ramzy1913 (25 يوليو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
اشكركم اخوتى الاحباء مايكل ومرمر الرب يبارككم


----------



## hanysabry (25 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (25 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه

حلوين كتييييييييير 

ميرسى كتير اخ رمزى​


----------



## back_2_zero (25 يوليو 2010)

عروسه رفيعه

ليلة فرحها لفوها بجرايد عشان تتخن

العريس دخل عليها كل اما يفتح جورنال يلاقى جورنال

اتصل بحماته وقالها: هى العروسه صفحة كام؟

جامدة اوى دية 
حلللللللللوين اوى


----------



## ramzy1913 (26 يوليو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
اشكركم اخوتى الاحباء هانى وتوتا وباك الرب يبارككم


----------



## christin (26 يوليو 2010)

*حلوين اوي
شكرا ليك​*


----------



## ramzy1913 (26 يوليو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
اشكرك اخى العزيزة كرستين الرب يباركك


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يوليو 2010)

*عن ابى نوكيا خفف الله سعره انه قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: تواصلوا ولو بمسدج, فإن لم تستطيعوا فبرنة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يوليو 2010)

*حدث نزاع بين مسيحيين ومسلمين على قطعة ارض, فأوصى بعض شيوخ المسلمين بالنبش فى الأرض, فأن ظهرت أى علامات تخص المسيحيين فتكون الأرض لهم, وإن ظهرت أى علامات تخص المسلمين تكون الأرض لهم

وتراضى الطرفان على هذا وبدأوا الحفر فى الأرض

فظهر صليب ....

فصرخ شيوخ المسلمين: الله أكبر ..... الله أكبر ...... صليب سيدنا محمد .....................  *


----------



## Eva Maria (27 يوليو 2010)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عن ابى نوكيا خفف الله سعره انه قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: تواصلوا ولو بمسدج, فإن لم تستطيعوا فبرنة*







> حدث نزاع بين مسيحيين ومسلمين على قطعة ارض, فأوصى بعض شيوخ المسلمين بالنبش فى الأرض, فأن ظهرت أى علامات تخص المسيحيين فتكون الأرض لهم, وإن ظهرت أى علامات تخص المسلمين تكون الأرض لهم
> 
> وتراضى الطرفان على هذا وبدأوا الحفر فى الأرض
> 
> ...




:t11:

*حلويييين *


----------



## Eva Maria (27 يوليو 2010)

> مثقف ركب الطياره فقال للمضيفه
> 
> this is no talking, i student one tea from clock.
> 
> بالمصرى: ده مش كلام أنا طالب واحد شاى من ساعه.



*
هههههههههه
مثقف كمان*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يوليو 2010)

​


----------



## ramzy1913 (28 يوليو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
اشكركم اخوتى الاحباء الرب يبارككم


----------



## اكليل الشوك (28 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوين اوى ميرسى ليك


----------



## نغم (28 يوليو 2010)

ramzy1913 قال:


> [bسألوا مصرى: ليه المصريين بيحلفوا كثير؟
> 
> قال: طب والله العظيم دى إشاعه
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههه
شكرا لك نكت رائعة


----------



## ramzy1913 (28 يوليو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
اشكركم اخوتى الاعزاء الرب يبارككم


----------



## HappyButterfly (28 يوليو 2010)

*واااااااااااااااااو
نكت حلوة اوى
عجبتنى بتاعت العروسة والجرايد
وعجبنى اتنين بتوع استاذ صوت صارخ

ثانكس لك رمزى
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 يوليو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوين يا رمزي*​


----------



## ramzy1913 (29 يوليو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
اشكرك اختى العزيزة روكا الرب يباركك


----------

